# a spider



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wbb (May 28, 2009)

Great photo, just got set as my spider phobe co-worker's desktop background.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wbb said:


> Great photo, just got set as my spider phobe co-worker's desktop background.


We do that at my work all the time. We generally put on a picture of David Hasselhoff, we call it getting "Hoffed".


----------

